# A quick heads up for swiiming pool fans!



## Ace5150 (Dec 29, 2011)

On January 29th 2012, the Hewell Road Swimming Baths in Redditch, Worcs will close its doors for good after 110 years.
Redditch Borough Council are urging people to come along for a 'last look' before the facilities are closed for good. I don't know if this is due for demolition or being kept as a listed building or being redeveloped by the council, but as its over 100 years old, I expect a lot of original cast iron features and ornate plaster still remains.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't live too far from Redditch and I've never heard of this swimming baths! Might try and go, cheers.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2012)

That's where I learned to swim.  Tbh, I'm surprised that it's lasted so long. I remember when quite young getting locked in a changing cubicle because the bolt had stuck fast.


----------



## krisan (Jan 3, 2012)

i learnt to swim there too!!!! can't belive it is closing


----------



## night crawler (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to go swimming at the one in Enfield when visiting my aunty in Batchlley but no doubt my cousin whet to that one.


----------



## Pez7207 (Jan 31, 2012)

Am I wrong in thinking that it has closed down before, then re-opened again?


----------



## Wexandwex (Jan 31, 2012)

*Swimmig Bathes*

Not heard of the bathes closing and they have only just spent a lot of money putting in new pipes that heat the water from Redditch Crematorium I kid you not.


----------

